# The New CFL`s - explained!



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

FYI - I have been out shopping and window-shopping online. I have seen cfl`s advertized out the wazoo - red ones, blue ones, cool white, warm white - but I never saw a SOFT white online (the stores here have them). 

So I went looking and I found out the soft white is the same as the warm white. And the warm white is the same as a hps ( not nearly as strong). 

So..if you have MH lights, you can hang a soft white cfl or two and maybe increase your yield - it would be worth the $10 - $20 to find out, I think...


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 11, 2005)

cool!!!  I have a bunch of CPF here at the house.  SAM's sometimes has them in bulk!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Cool white for vegging, warm or soft white for flowering. Too cool, huh?


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 29, 2009)

u can get the Spiral 105 watt screw in style CFL at topbulb.com.  I like the 6500K for additional Veg lighting and the 3200k - 3700k for additional side lighting for flower.

The color temp expressed in degrees Kalvin gives u a more accurate idea of what kind of light u will get.  The 6500 k light is the color of black iron plate heated up to 6500 degrees Kalvin so it is very like noon sun in July where 3700 k is like a redder spectrum like an October afternoon.

2b2s


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

Home depot sells them by the case for a descent price.


----------



## bigant8711 (Oct 26, 2009)

This might be a dumb quesyion but here we go anyway can i use asoft white cfl and a 150 watt cfl on my seedlings? thanks for the help.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

yes you can....


----------



## slmndl (Nov 24, 2009)

Exactly what type (compact? high output? spectrum? watts?) fluorescent lights can I use to start seeds grow seedlings indoors until I put outdoors this spring?  I  am not planning on flowering indoors and would prefer to avoid
metal halide/high pressure sodium lights.
Thank you.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2009)

slmndl said:
			
		

> Exactly what type (compact? high output? spectrum? watts?) fluorescent lights can I use to start seeds grow seedlings indoors until I put outdoors this spring?  I  am not planning on flowering indoors and would prefer to avoid
> metal halide/high pressure sodium lights.
> Thank you.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1759&postcount=3


----------

